# Fishing near Jefferson, GA



## EdF (Dec 7, 2011)

My daughter and family are moving to Jefferson this weekend. I am looking for places near Jefferson to take my 10 year old grandson fishing. From a salelite map, I can see Crowes Lake, the Jefferson City Lake and a larger lake to the west of Jeff Roberts Road which looks like it is in a neighborhood.

I would appreciated any advice on these lakes and others near Jefferson. Thanks, Ed


----------



## briandawg59 (Dec 8, 2011)

I dont know about Crowes Lake or if the lake I am thinking of is called Jefferson City Lake. If it is the lake at the split of 82 and 15 then fishing is off limits until spring 2012. They drew it down and dug it out a couple of years ago then re-stocked it when it filled back up. There are signs saying when exactly it will open back up. There is also Commerce Watershed which is not too far from Jefferson. Are you fishing from a boat?


----------



## Mike Harris (Dec 8, 2011)

Check out Bear Creek Reservoir.  It's 10 minutes from Jefferson.  It is a jon boat/tolling motor only lake (water supply lake).  Lots of big bass.  There are some budget issues going on with speculation about increasing launch fees or shutting it down to fishing altogether (which I don't think will happen).

http://www.bearcreekwtp.com/


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2011)

Mike Harris said:


> Check out Bear Creek Reservoir.  It's 10 minutes from Jefferson.  It is a jon boat/tolling motor only lake (water supply lake).  Lots of big bass.  There are some budget issues going on with speculation about increasing launch fees or shutting it down to fishing altogether (which I don't think will happen).
> 
> http://www.bearcreekwtp.com/



This would be your best bet. Welcome to Jefferson.


----------



## combatcarry (Dec 8, 2011)

*I'm moving to Jefferson too!*

I am moving to Jefferson also.  I will be arriving in January with my family.  I'm bringing my 14-foot aluminum boat as long as there are plenty of places to use it there.

From what I can tell online Crows Lake is private and they charge you by the pound for every fish you catch.  You may not release any fish you catch.  Might be fun, but I'm not sure how expensive it will get.  I will definitely be taking my two little boys there.  http://www.crowslake.com

I'm hoping Jefferson is a great place to live.  I am born and raised in Utah and its going to be quite an adventure for me and my family.  I don't know anybody and I'm looking for a good Christian church, and some good new friends out there.


----------



## equinox (Dec 8, 2011)

I believe that the boat ramp at Bear Creek is still closed due to low water level.


----------



## Fletch_W (Dec 9, 2011)

As said, Crowe's is a pay-by-the-pound lake. I've personally been kicked out of there. 

Bear Creek is nice if you have a boat, and if the lake is open, but it can also be challenging since it isn't a traditional Georgia-style lake, it is very deep and clear. Fish are there, but may not be the best place to get a 10 year old hooked on fishing... unless he's already hooked, then it's a perfect place to present a challenge. 

Lake Chapman is in Athens, in Sandy Creek Park (not to be confused with Sandy Creek Nature Center, which is a completely different entity) has a very good catfish bite, or used to last I fished there several years ago. 

I am assuming you have a boat?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Dec 9, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> As said, Crowe's is a pay-by-the-pound lake. I've personally been kicked out of there.



So, why did they kick you out?


----------



## Fletch_W (Dec 9, 2011)

It's complicated.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Dec 9, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> It's complicated.



Figured you must have wanted to talk about it since you brought it up but getting kicked out of a pay-by-the-pound private lake probably isn't worth a full blown FBI investigation, the possibilities are kind of limited, so you shall remain an international man of mystery.

Or at least a local one.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome to Jefferson, fellas.





Don't forget to lock your doors when you leave home....p.s... a security system is your freind.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 10, 2011)

Twin Lakes in Winder is a better pay lake if its still open. Used to pay a fee to fish and that was it, no pay by the pound mess...Dont even think about Commerce Watershed, thinking about it alone is a waste of time. Bear Creek is fine for a 10 year old to wet a hook, and Sandy Creek.


----------



## DrewDennis (Dec 10, 2011)

Sandy Creek park in Athens is not far from you. Electric only, and pretty good fish in there. My kids and I go there regularly.   Twin lakes in winder is still open, and they have night tournaments pretty regularly.   Ft. Yargo state park in winder is an option..but is a tough lake to fish (from my experience).  I am heading there tomorrow to test out a new trolling motor and fish a bit...


----------



## sbroadwell (Dec 10, 2011)

Not a whole lot of good bank fishing options around here, really. If you want to just have a kid experience what it feels like to catch a fish, Crowes is ok for that, but as others have said, it's really very expensive.

I used to do pretty well for bream with the flyrod at the Jefferson City lake, and when it reopens you should check it out. 

If you do have access to a boat, Bear Creek (when/if it reopens) is a good bet. I've done ok at Lake Chapman in Sandy Creek, too.


----------



## EdF (Dec 10, 2011)

*Thanks for the Information*

Thanks for the information. I actually live on Lake Oconee and when my grandson visits we fish Oconee. But now that he has moved to Jefferson, I wanted to see what was available. Again thanks, Ed


----------



## tyjohnston (Dec 10, 2011)

crows lake also has catch and release bass fishing for $10 a day and thers some good bass in there. im pretty sure theyre closed right now though.


----------



## combatcarry (Dec 10, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Welcome to Jefferson, fellas.
> 
> Don't forget to lock your doors when you leave home....p.s... a security system is your freind.



Jefferson looked pretty laid back to me on crime.  Why the negative comment on break ins?


----------

